# Flying Manta ray



## Lexi (Mar 9, 2008)

I just thought this was really neat.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=29775484">http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea ... D=29775484</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Mike (Mar 9, 2008)

Neat! I've seen the real ones in Mexico, too. Both are very calming and fun to watch.


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 9, 2008)

I have seen real ones in my country too and liked the video but it really surprised me when read FESTO, that's the neumatic products I use for automation jobs! :-D


----------



## DZLife (Mar 9, 2008)

Orly? I was wondering what that logo was!


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 9, 2008)

That thing was pretty wicked. I loved how it just glided through the air. I would think the slightest air current would throw it off course!! I wonder how it was propelled?


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, take a look a this for all the info on them an other designs too! :-D

http://www.festo.com/INetDomino/coorp_sites/en/c79c5d07d5805095c12572b9006f04f5.htm

Pretty awesome design for propulsion I must say.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 10, 2008)

gebris353 said:


> Well, take a look a this for all the info on them an other designs too! :-D
> 
> http://www.festo.com/INetDomino/coorp_sites/en/c79c5d07d5805095c12572b9006f04f5.htm
> 
> Pretty awesome design for propulsion I must say.



Thanks for linking me up!


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 10, 2008)

No problem, I just couldn't believe that these guys with whose products I studied and assisted to many talks and used so many times, do these things while bored haha, nice. Now that's what I call a cool job. :-D


----------

